# Xbox 360 Car Racing Challenge at the Open Day



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Good afternoon everybody 

On Saturday John at Clean and Shiny will be giving away three superb prizes  

The competition will be on an XBOX 360 and the game Project Gotham Racing 3

The prizes are as follows

1)A tub of Zymol Titanium!!!










2)Meguairs All Purpose Cleaner 1 Gallon!










3)Einszett's Anti Insect 1 Litre concentrate

(image shown the 500ml one, the prize is bigger and concentrate!)










The challenge is simple

Around one of the PGR3's track (like we will tell you which one!) you will be racing one of the following cars

1)BMW M3 CSL
2)BMW M6
3)Audi RS4
4)Lotus Esprite
5)Shelby GT500
6)Aston Martin V8 Vantage

After testing the track today and all of the cars it appears they are all fairly similar in lap times on this track 

Some will dive into the ****pit of the Aston others may opt for the tail happy yet brutal straight line speed of the Shelby GT500.....Some will laugh at the Lotus (write this off at your peril)

Price per lap is £2.00

Kick off is as early as you can arrive! The winner will be announced during the day. If you need to get away early we will take email/phone details from you and contact you via whatever means you wish

Some great prizes on offer here I think you will agree 

Pre-Book your go's now by emailing [email protected] with XBOX in the title.

I will be the official time keeper and will be keeping a spreadsheet of all the times during the day


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds good but I'm cack at computer games :lol:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Brazo that does'nt matter as the game is really easy to pick up and play. It rewards those with a tepid approach to driving as apposed to those who smash their way around. Clipping an armco not only damages the car but slows you up a great deal

It will be well worth a tenners worth


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

King Eric said:


> 1)BMW M3 CSL
> 2)BMW M6
> 3)Audi RS4
> 4)Lotus Esprite
> ...


Phhha, cars for girls. Why ain't there a smart on that list...


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

If they have one Neil I am sure they will let you have a go in one. Only you will have to drive it like a 12 year old with rsi thumbs to win I think.lol


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Show & shine a non starter then gents?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Show & shine a non starter then gents?


Just covering all bases, as this time of year the weather could be unpredicatable.... IF it rained at least people can get race for the chance of a pot of titanium..!

Sorry.

Johnny


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

How about a prize for furthest traveled or who gets lost the worst (me)?:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lottie (Aug 6, 2006)

How about the dirtiest car :thumb: damn these country roads!!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Just covering all bases, as this time of year the weather could be unpredicatable.... IF it rained at least people can get race for the chance of a pot of titanium..!
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Johnny


http://www.bbc.co.uk/whereilive/yourarea/

Best you get the S&S regs posted then big guy - looks like Saturday's going to be dry!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok lets try this another way.....

Who would enter a show and shine? Raise your hands.... Or post here.....

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OK, OK point made John. I guess a show & shine at a detailing day was perhaps a bad suggestion - let's just hope someone's 9 year old doesn't end up winning a pot of Zymol :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> OK, OK point made John. I guess a show & shine at a detailing day was perhaps a bad suggestion - let's just hope someone's 9 year old doesn't end up winning a pot of Zymol :lol:


Hey Andy,

No mate, not at all.... probably more my fault for not giving everyone enough notice in fairness... as well as having week off last week...

I was just concerned that due to my lack of organisation on that front that there wasnt enough time for people to get their cars ready. I may or may not be wrong. I thought that rather than doing a raffle on the day for the prizes that by letting peeps have a go on a racing game (car related  ) it would be a bit more fun.

Looking out of the window today looks like rain even though the BBC are telling me it should be sunny, so all i was looking for was a contingency plan.

However on reflection (geddit) A show and shine as well could be a great idea.... as well.

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

John,

I apologise. Today - the last fortnight in fact - have been and continue to be truly sh1te and to cap it all it's looking increasingly unlikely that the 205 will be ready in time so I've now got to summon up the will to try and transform a 1000 mile a week Vectra into something approaching DW/C&S standard.

Regards,

Thoroughly f***ed off from Basingstoke   

As for Bill's suggestion, you only have to tell me what is needed of me and I'll sort as best I can, OK?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> John,
> 
> I apologise. Today - the last fortnight in fact - have been and continue to be truly sh1te and to cap it all it's looking increasingly unlikely that the 205 will be ready in time so I've now got to summon up the will to try and transform a 1000 mile a week Vectra into something approaching DW/C&S standard.
> 
> ...


Andy......

Call me on the Mobi young man  ASAP dude!!

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Outta here in 20 minutes mate :thumb:


----------

